# preamar- arquitectura



## Sweet30

_hola conocen el equivalente en inglés de esta palabra en arquitectura, la definicion es: poner en su lugar los elementos y componentes de una construcción sin asegurar las uniones de modo definitivo._
_gracias_


----------



## Dlyons

Sweet30 said:


> _hola conocen el equivalente en inglés de esta palabra en arquitectura, la definicion es: poner en su lugar los elementos y componentes de una construcción sin asegurar las uniones de modo definitivo._
> _gracias_



I don't know of a single English word for this.  It might be described as an
"an initial, unsecured, configuration of components"


----------



## abeltio

pre-assembly?


----------



## Dlyons

abeltio said:


> pre-assembly?



That suggests to me that the components are fixed in place initially.


----------



## Sweet30

in another forum I've been told the answer could be *invert* but I think the meaning doesnt fix


----------



## Dlyons

Sweet30 said:


> in another forum I've been told the answer could be *invert* but I think the meaning doesnt fix



No, that doesn't seem to fit.


----------



## abeltio

Es preamar o prearmar?


----------



## Dlyons

abeltio said:


> Es preamar o prearmar?



Prea*r*maroner en su lugar los elementos y componentes e una construcción, sin asegurar las uniones de modo definitivo.     

http://www.boliviaarquitectura.com/diccionario/diccionario%20P.html

I think *Pre-rigged *or *pre-prepared* might be best.


----------



## abeltio

In marine construction the word is pre-assembly, the different blocks are assembled separately and put together at final assembly


----------



## jalibusa

En otros oficios, carpintería por ejemplo, se usa "try-fit".


----------



## Sweet30

gracias x la aclaración, en el documento el término estaba algo borroso es PREARMAR, en ese caso creo que pre-rigged es una buena alternativa
gracias a todos x su ayuda


----------



## Sweet30

jalibusa said:


> En otros oficios, carpintería por ejemplo, se usa "try-fit".


no tengo un contexto específico pero en carpintería tu equivalente encaja a la perfección


----------



## mora

Hola

Creo que 'prearmar' (verbo)  significa 'to pre-assemble' y
prearmado significa 'pre-assembled' 

Mora


----------



## jalibusa

Sweet30 said:


> no tengo un contexto específico pero en carpintería tu equivalente encaja a la perfección


 
Great pun!


----------

